# Accountant for tax advice wanted



## lizzie458 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi All

We are thinking we may make the move to Portugal sooner rather than later. First of all we obviously need to make sure we can afford to do this. Could some one recommend a good accountant we could talk to (therefore English speaking) in the Caldas da Rainha/Bombarral area regarding the taxation situation we would be in. Many thanks in anticipation of your help.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You could get in touch with Belvin Cranks and see what they recommend.  Portugal


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

We had a very useful meeting with Martim Gomes of PWC earlier this year. They are based in Lisbon, but it only took about an hour to get to them from Caldas. 

Denise


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

lizzie458 said:


> Hi All
> 
> We are thinking we may make the move to Portugal sooner rather than later. First of all we obviously need to make sure we can afford to do this. Could some one recommend a good accountant we could talk to (therefore English speaking) in the Caldas da Rainha/Bombarral area regarding the taxation situation we would be in. Many thanks in anticipation of your help.


Who you speak to depends a lot on where or how you earn your income, if it's complicated i.e. earning income in UK Resident in Portugal then you need to speak to an accountant that understands UK & Portuguese Tax, even PWC aren't that expensive compared to UK, if it's more simple maybe just retiring early with company Pensions then a local accountant should be fine providing he's not one of these idiots that say oh! no need to do anything but one that does understand the Dual Tax Treaties that virtually spell out what you can or cannot do.

The major difference to UK is that Tax is worked out on a "family unit" so allowances as far less than individual personal allowances in UK


----------



## lizzie458 (Jun 28, 2011)

*accountant wanted for tax advice*

Many thanks to all for your replies and advice.

Siobhan I have sent you a pm.

Kind regards

Liz


----------



## savatri (Nov 29, 2014)

*hi ,*



dstump said:


> We had a very useful meeting with Martim Gomes of PWC earlier this year. They are based in Lisbon, but it only took about an hour to get to them from Caldas.
> 
> Denise


our family gonna to move to Libon area and has the same question about tax. Could you tell me the contact information with the accountant, Martim . it seems that u had a good meeting with him. Thanks 

Savatri


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

savatri said:


> our family gonna to move to Libon area and has the same question about tax. Could you tell me the contact information with the accountant, Martim . it seems that u had a good meeting with him. Thanks
> 
> Savatri


Google PWC Lisbon and the office details are there - I can't post email addresses on an open forum. Hope your move goes well, good luck.

Denise


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can post businesses or recommendation just shouldn't post private ones on a open forum for your own security


----------

